# ECS



## Beazer (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I am having Empty Cage Syndrome and I am lost on what to do. I have a spare 40g breeder (has a glass top and the cheapo light too) and pretty much supplies to do whatever I want. Which sucks cause its easier to make a decision when you have limitted options. Should I turn it into a fish tank (I was told its too small for breeding cichlids I wanted)? Should I turn it into a planted aquarium and put a bunch of little Galaxy Rasboras in it? Should I turn it into a vivarium and if so what should I make the vivarium suitable for (dart frogs, brookesia chams, leaf chams, or somethin small and cute)? Or should I just keep it a simple tank and maybe buy some wierd lizard that doesnt get big in it and if so what would be kinda rare/cool? I think too much lol.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 11, 2008)

I've read ECS is viral and there is no cure. Symptoms can be reduced by purchasing new reptiles or trading for a better one (subjective). There will always be an empty cage, whether in your house, or at the store, for you to justify buying something new.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 11, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I've read ECS is viral and there is no cure. Symptoms can be reduced by purchasing new reptiles or trading for a better one (subjective). There will always be an empty cage, whether in your house, or at the store, for you to justify buying something new.



XD Nice answer.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 11, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better myself. The Leaf Chameleon idea sounds good though. They are way cool and will hatch right in the cage with the parents. Very cool chameleons that don't need much space.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 11, 2008)

Heck, you could always do anoles


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 11, 2008)

What kind of cichlids were you thinking of? I was a big fish junkie before i got back into reptiles. What are the dimensions of a 40 breeder again? 36x18x18? You could always get a smaller turtle maybe? Maybe a snake? If your going with a viv maybe try something like Red Eyed Tree frogs?

*cough* You could always buy a baby tegu *cough* sorry about that...looks like I'm getting sick! :mrgreen: 

Spencer


----------



## Beazer (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some of the cichlids I was looking at getting (I would only keep one species though).

Lake Malawi Mbuna types:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Labidochromis%20sp%20Mbamba.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/L ... Mbamba.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Metriaclima%20sp%20Dolphin%20Manda.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/M ... 0Manda.jpg</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Metriaclima%20sp%20Zebra%20Chilumba%20Luwino%20Reef.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/M ... 20Reef.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Metriaclima%20sp%20Zebra%20Chilumba%20Maison%20Reef.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/M ... 20Reef.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Pseudotropheus%20demasoni%20Pombo.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/P ... 0Pombo.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/ps_sp_elongatus_jewel_spot.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/p ... l_spot.jpg</a><!-- m -->

Rockdweller:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/Julidochromis%20marlieri%20Magara.jpg">http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/J ... Magara.jpg</a><!-- m -->

Lol, DZ I love anoles and people always give me crap. My problem is I want local specific species that you dont see on the market (if anybody knows of rare anole breeders let me know lol). 

Wes, I have never really taken care of leaf chameleons. Whats the care on them from your opinion? I dont even know anybody who has any cause they over look the cute little suckers. I want to get a collection of them but dont know which species to start off with?

-Jon DeLong


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know the feeling.. I have an empty 20 gallon and 55 gallon... Thining of getting a corn snake or something for the 55.. 20... Maybe a chameleon or a geko.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 12, 2008)

The leaf chameleons are the only ones that do well in Aquariums. There are several species available. First Choice Reptiles sells some. That are not to expensive to get into. I think they are the Lined Leaf tail. They do really well in captivity. They also live well in groups. They are very interesting. I used to keep them and I kept rolly pollies and wood lice for the too eat. The bugs will raise in the cage and help keep it clean. By eating feces and decaying matter. You can make a totally self sufficent eco system.
Here are a couple of links that have good info on them.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.adcham.com/">http://www.adcham.com/</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.chameleonsonline.com/">http://www.chameleonsonline.com/</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.firstchoicereptiles.com/">http://www.firstchoicereptiles.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey thanks! I am thinking of going for a Corn Snake in the 55 gallon.. My mom is TERRIFIED of snakes and will not come to my house if I have one.. Is that bad of me to do? Haha. I'm just doing research on everything right now to see what I come up with. I was going to get a Tegu but I'm going to wait until my place is big enough for it's enclosure.  Sucks..


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 12, 2008)

If the snake keeps mom away it can't be a bad thing. Especially if she is like my mom.LOL My mom hasn't been in my house in years and I LIKE IT. Don't care how it makes me look. Long as I don't have to deal with her too often. Life is good real good. LOL


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm.. Oh well. I think the corn snake is what I'm going for. It doesn't get huge and apparently rarely bites.. Plus I love the colors. My dad will appreciate the snake, but my mom won't so.. 1/2 is good. Haha.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 12, 2008)

If you really want a cool low maintenance snake. You can't go wrong with a Rosy Boa.


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Jun 12, 2008)

Boas scare me. I was bitten when I was little by a red tailed that my dad got from his cousin. My dad kept snakes when he and my mom divorced. I had the boa and it bit me. I was around the age of 5. That is the only snake I'm scared of. Well that and a poisioness one.. Is there anything wrong with a corn? (Sorry for turning the subject of an empty cage to a snake.. Haha)


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 12, 2008)

Corns can be a bit nippy when they are babies. Rosy's aren't like that. They only get about 2.5 to 3ft. They are very calm and docile snakes. That's why I suggested it besides a Colubrid species. Just trying to help Sorry about the mix up. I should have explained better. A Rosy is more like a Kingsnake that has live birth. But without the kingsnake mentality. I hope this clears that up.


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh okay. Thanks for the help. I seriously do appreciate it!


----------

